
Swimming Nanobots Carve Out Next-Gen Computer Chip Lithographic Features - cryptoz
http://www.neomatica.com/2014/10/17/robotically-controlled-swimming-nanomotors-carve-next-generation-nanoscale-computer-chip-lithographic-features/
======
djmdjm
The features generated are >200nm wide and the writeup doesn't mention a path
to scaling this down so it isn't clear why this provides any advantage over
conventional lithography.

